# What is this thread?



## Fira777 (Dec 10, 2013)

Link provided for citation purposes
''
This (in this video and also this video's video description) is help that I truly need and also want.

When I know what youtube user and video I am looking for I will tell about them alot so that people can find his video and his youtube channel easily.

This youtube user had in one at least one of his videos (one that I will explain about) a paper bag or something over his mouth and he said something exactly or similar to this: ''When the train gates go down, you stop, don't go around the train gates, I don't care how late you will be.''

I am asking so that I can tell others about video and its video uploader I am looking for so that people can easily find such user's video and also youtube account.
''


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I am forgetful, why have we not banned you yet? I apologize for not remembering.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm confused. I wonder if there was drugs involved in his post.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Oh I know who that "youtube user" this is; Its Bigfoot. Also known as sasquatch. He makes the awesomost videos that I truly need and also want.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Huge29 said:


> I am forgetful, why have we not banned you yet? I apologize for not remembering.


I truly need and also want you to not ban this guy. His threads are always a laugh and a change of pace on the forum:grin:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Fira777 said:


> Link provided for citation purposes
> ''
> This (in this video and also this video's video description) is help that I truly need and also want.
> 
> ...


This is the second awesomest thread I've ever seen.

.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Uhh.... What???
I don't think your google translate is working right.

Edit:
Ok I just watched the vid. Now I'm even more confused. Somebody's going to have to explaine this one.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

What has me so confused is how his member type is "Motley Crue Fan" how do the rest of us achieve such a status? Some mod must be messing around here; clearly he is a Toto fan, all of us loyal followers of his know this.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Mavis13 said:


> Uhh.... What???
> I don't think your google translate is working right.
> 
> Edit:
> Ok I just watched the vid. Now I'm even more confused. Somebody's going to have to explaine this one.


uhhh ya.-^|^-


----------

